# Hardbody off-road race truck pics



## TurboNissanPrerunner (Sep 10, 2004)

check out some of my pics at 
http://members.cardomain.com/nissanprerunner


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice Fun ride for the Chocolate hills and El Centro runs!! :thumbup:


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Sweet HB. I like it!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

TurboNissanPrerunner said:


> check out some of my pics at
> http://members.cardomain.com/nissanprerunner


That is a bad assed truck. Want to do an NPM article about it?


----------

